# How to recover back to stock rom for warantee (s-on)



## monkey allen

ive read a few topics, all confusing and all with outdated links. Does anyone know how to return your din2 back to stock rom? My phone stopped working and i want to return it to the verizon nazis. ( i didnt break it myself, the headphone jack and bluetooth stopped working)


----------



## Saiyajin74

I've seen posts about this before, and I've done it. This is where I got started:

http://theunlockr.com/2011/10/14/how-to-unroot-and-return-the-droid-incredible-2-back-to-stock/

When my new phone came as a replacement, I had to go through the temp root process to downgrade from 2.3.4 to 2.3.3 so I could get permanent root. Here's a link that helps with that:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-inc2guide-gain-s-off-and-root-the-htc-incredible-2-works-on-234/

And a second one:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/26668-(HOW-TO)-ROOT-DINC2-ON-6.01.605.05-FIRMWARE#entry713351

Good luck! All it takes is following the instructions and patience. I learned a lot going through this, and it's cool.









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

